
Show HN: Weather.Marketing – A tool to sync FB and Google ads with the weather - cosbgn
https://weather.marketing
======
cosbgn
Hey there, I've built this clean serverless app. To test it out you don't even
need to login, try for example [https://weather.marketing/new-
flow](https://weather.marketing/new-flow) let me know your thoughts!

